# mexican walking fish



## Renagade (Mar 2, 2008)

how do you tell the difference between a male and female axilotal?


----------



## Frozenmouse (Mar 2, 2008)

the adult males have two big lumps where you would expect to see them.


----------



## Renagade (Mar 2, 2008)

thanks, anyone got pics that depic what the difference is


----------



## Herc (Mar 2, 2008)

no pics as the scanner is broken, but i remember one has lumps in front of the back legs and the other behind the back legs, just can't remember which one is which.


----------



## Zdogs (Mar 2, 2008)

Some pics here:
http://www.axolotl.org/biology.htm


----------



## Renagade (Mar 3, 2008)

thanks guys. that site was great zdogs


----------

